# Christmas Came Early - Polaris Touring



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, Christmas came early for this guy, he was so excited when they delivered it that he put his shoes on backwards and ran out the door. After selling a 2011 Sportsman, this should be a nice upgrade. Because of Covid, there weren’t any in stock, it took about 7 weeks to come in after ordering.


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice!!
Have Fun with it!


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Very nice machine!


----------

